# impedance question



## UBIQITOUS (Dec 24, 2012)

Can I wire a 4 ohm and 8 ohm speaker parallel? These would be tweeters, and the 4 ohm would have a cap. Not sure if it'd work, or what kind of load the amp would see.

Any ideas?


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

sure, you can do anything.

the ohm load presented to the amp is 2.66 ohms, with the 4 ohm tweeter getting more power than the 8 ohm. If you feed them 100 watts, the 4 ohm will draw 66 watts, and the 8 ohm will get 33 watts.


but you never know about these things, I'm not good at math...


----------



## UBIQITOUS (Dec 24, 2012)

cajunner said:


> sure, you can do anything.
> 
> the ohm load presented to the amp is 2.66 ohms, with the 4 ohm tweeter getting more power than the 8 ohm. If you feed them 100 watts, the 4 ohm will draw 66 watts, and the 8 ohm will get 33 watts.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much cajunner!

This is something that I've been mulling over. I appreciate the help!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

You will have to have a cap on the 8 ohm tweeter also or it will get a full range signal and last about a second.


----------



## UBIQITOUS (Dec 24, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> You will have to have a cap on the 8 ohm tweeter also or it will get a full range signal and last about a second.


Thanks for that also ATOMICTECH62. I'm not sure that I would have realized that until it was too late.

I appreciate all of the help!


----------

